# New trading restrictions for Embarc into other Embarc resorts in II



## tashamen (Aug 11, 2016)

Actually, this may not be new, but it's new to me.  I have an Embarc Whistler week deposited in II, and also a Trapp Lodge week.  I've exchanged both but am looking at possible retrades with ePlus.  The Embarc week does not pull any other Embarc resorts except for Whistler, while the Trapp week pulls all Embarc locations.

It has been some time (years in fact) since I previously deposited an Embarc week, but I had been playing around with undeposited weeks and seem to recall that they always pulled all other Embarc resorts.  Now when I try undeposited Embarc weeks, they all pull Whistler but no other locations.

Not a big deal since I don't plan on using II as an internal exchange mechanism, but thought this was curious.  The only reason I deposited the Whistler week in the first place was to do it before the DRI takeover in case they messed around with point values (which they have in at least one instance, though to my benefit.)

Note:  I have an individual II membership, not the one through DRI/Embarc.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll see what I can see with my CI week and my Eplus from an other resort


Will there is something going on.  My CI whistler week can not see the 5 mud weeks ( oct and Nov 2016)  at Panorama that I can see with my mountainside lodge week.  Also the CI week can not see the week at Zihuatanejo in Oct that my Mountainside lodge can see. 

I can not see any fall  Palm Desert CI availability with either of my TS weeks  so that doesn't help.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2016)

Does any know if the other DRI TS do this? 

It may be due to both Tashamen & I having individual  II accounts and not the DRI corporate accounts.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 11, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Will there is something going on.  My CI whistler week can not see the 5 mud weeks ( oct and Nov 2016)  at Panorama that I can see with my mountainside lodge week.  Also the CI week can not see the week at Zihuatanejo in Oct that my Mountainside lodge can see.



At least you're seeing more than I am.  My Whistler week sees nothing at any Embarc resorts except Whistler.

But it's glitchy - I just tried a prime summer 2017 undeposited Tremblant week, and it could see Tremblant, Whistler and Zihuatanejo, but not Sandestin or the other Canadian resorts.  The same week in Whistler still only sees Whistler and no other locations.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> I'll see what I can see with my CI week and my Eplus from an other resort
> 
> 
> Will there is something going on.  My CI whistler week can not see the 5 mud weeks ( oct and Nov 2016)  at Panorama that I can see with my mountainside lodge week.  Also the CI week can not see the week at Zihuatanejo in Oct that my Mountainside lodge can see.
> ...





tashamen said:


> At least you're seeing more than I am.  My Whistler week sees nothing at any Embarc resorts except Whistler.
> 
> But it's glitchy - I just tried a prime summer 2017 undeposited Tremblant week, and it could see Tremblant, Whistler and Zihuatanejo, but not Sandestin or the other Canadian resorts.  The same week in Whistler still only sees Whistler and no other locations.


You read my response wrong.  My CI whistler week can not see any CI resorts at all. ( didn't try looking for Whistler) My other TS week saw several CI resorts.

I called CI to ask them when they made this change and they seem to not even know it happened. We  ( the CI rep and I ) then called II and spoke to them I they had no clue what had happened and said they would look into it and email be back in a day or two.

BTW  Just back from Whistler and there is no signage anywhere which says Embrac  It all still says CI.  The voice mail still says CI.  The only time anything or anyone says Embrac is when you speak to a live person. The staff's name tags may have said Embrac


----------



## tashamen (Aug 12, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> BTW  Just back from Whistler and there is no signage anywhere which says Embrac  It all still says CI.  The voice mail still says CI.  The only time anything or anyone says Embrac is when you speak to a live person. The staff's name tags may have said Embrac



We were at Tremblant last week and it was the same thing.  All signage, keys and printed materials still said Intrawest.  They did print out our parking pass and that said Embarc.

The only physical difference was that the small gate house that used to be on the entry road is gone.  It was never used anyway.


----------



## cd5 (Aug 15, 2016)

I think they (II) have added the same filter that all the Extraordinary Escapes members at Embarc have had since day one: Embarc members cannot see availability at ANY Embarc resort, only for "other" resorts not in the Embarc group of 9. Changed at DRI's request? Your guess is as good as mine...


----------

